# Life without a spleen



## BajaOklahoma

So happy that the diagnosis was so good! Congrats!

The spleen stores extra red blood cells for release in the case of blood loss and helps control the amount of blood in the veins and arteries. It also cleans and filters the blood and has a role in fighting infection. Having said that, it isn't considered a big deal to not have a spleen once recovered from the blood loss during surgery as other organs also perform those functions..

Possible concerns would be getting tired more easily and a little more prone to needing intervention for an infection.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our Barkley had a splenectomy when he was over 12. We were extra careful with him until his incision healed and he was upset because he wanted to resume normal activity around day 3 post op. He loved walking and we walked long distances! He was going over barriers to jump on the sofa and climb stairs too. Finally in desperation I booked a consult with the clinic's sports med veterinarian and she said to build him up, but stick close to home in case there was an issue with him. We had a hemangiosarcoma diagnosis, which you hopefully won't have, so we were always concerned about a bleed out elsewhere with the cancer. 

One thing we did to build his hct was supplement with a syrupy formula called Pet Tinic (by Virbac)-- it's iron and B vitamins in a corn syrup liquid that I measured and put on top of his kibble to encourage him to eat. He didn't need encouragement, but he loved that stuff! His hct climbed steadily until the very last day or so. 

We built him up to about 2 miles per day before the cancer got him, nice brisk paced walks, no running. I'm not a runner so I don't know if that is advisable or not for a spleenless dog. 

You will be surprised how well these spleenless dogs recover and want to resume life. Since they no longer have spleens you'll want to be careful so their immunity isn't compromised or threatened (keeping them away from sick animals for example).

ETA-- just saw you got a benign diagnosis-- that's FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Best news ever !!!! My first Golden had her spleen out at 12, it was also a hematoma. But she developed DIC, so the week after was touch and go. After that, she made a complete recovery. I think it aged her a bit, she started going grey after that. She really didn't start slowing down until 14 and I lost her just after her 15th birthday. Again I am so happy for you.
This is Kay Cee about 2 months after the operation.


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks everyone
He's doing really great for only being 4 days post surgery. I have the couch cushions propped up to keep him off of the couch. My vet said I coukd do short leash walks with him if he gets too restless, but I want to wait until his hematocrit gets to a better level before I consider that stuff. I'm sleeping on the couch still-he normally sleeps up in my bed and I could lift him up but I'd be concerned about him jumping out in the middle of the night. Another great reason for crate training-you can sleep in your bed if your dog ever needs surgery!!


----------



## Rainheart

No advice but I wanted to say I am so glad to hear about the benign diagnosis!! Alright! Glad he is doing well!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

So happy for your good news! Last July we got similar news for our 12 year old Joker. His half-brother Charlie lived 6+ years without his spleen and with no notable ill effects. We love our wooden steps that help the dogs on and off the sofa - when they will deign to use them. Otherwise, sofas are made for sleeping with our fur kids. They would certainly do the same for us.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

Hi, so pleased to hear the results of your dogs splenectomy  Our female golden Penny had her spleen removed in January of this year. Her results showed hers was benign and she made a good recovery. It slowed her down a lot, she can't go for really long walks anymore and soon gets tired but she is normal in every other way and really happy. 

However, our male golden Barney, had his spleen removed two days ago because his started to bleed and when scanned showed a tumour (still waiting for the results) He is doing really well (fingers crossed it stays that way) He has trouble settling down and walks about making little noises quite a bit, but is still nagging us for walks (which he isn't getting as yet at two days post op) 

So pleased for your diagnosis, glad he's doing well


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so glad to hear your diagnosis!! Whew!!
My Toby had his spleen out at 8 years old. They are more prone to infections, and when they get them, the infections are a bit harder to clear up. But other than that, he went on to live almost 6 more happy, quality years.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Great news on the path results 

My King had an emergency splenectomy when he was 7 and the results were benign. He recovered very quickly and lived for more than 7 healthy years after that. Cancer got him at 14 1/2 but that was most likely more due to his age than the missing spleen.


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks everyone
It's great to see so many doing great without their spleens!
Guinness is doing great, if not for the shaved belly and incision you wouldn't be able to tell he had surgery just 5 days ago!
The hardest part right now is that he wants to go back to normal-poor guy doesn't know he has several days of convalescing yet ahead of him! I think he'd live a walk, and I even suspect he'd be fine on a walk, but I still want to wait for the hct to get into a better area


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

Trying to keep them quiet is the hardest part. When pen had her spleen removed she was quiet. Barn is the opposite though, we are struggling to keep him quiet now. He had his removed on Friday afternoon, not even 65 hours ago yet, and he thinks he should be walking, jumping and being normal. We had to walk him up the road and back on his lead yesterday (a couple of minutes) Just to get him to go to the toilet, he will not poo in his own garden..................he loved it and was upset that he had to turn round. We were told lead walk for around 11 days and then build him up to full off lead stuff after that. I guess your vet will advise when you have him checked.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

I know what you mean about them looking normal all but some missing fur and a line of stitches, pen looked like that. She had a huge line of stiches though. You couldn't tell until she was laid on her side. 

Barn is shaved heavily though, right up his sides and all along his belly his skin is quite black so he looks a bit strange. He also has three shaved areas on three of his legs. The fur grows back quickly though. Pens returned fully on her belly after a couple of months it was quite long again.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper had his spleen removed 20 months before he died.
He was back up and going on trail rides 2-1/2 weeks after. They were shorter and I kept a close eye on him, but he kept going until his arthritis and spondylosis kept him from being able to go.

He was prone to skin infections after. Early on he got such a huge mass of infection on his chest even the vet thought it was a mast cell tumor, but his biopsy showed just massive infection. His specialist prescribed 3X as much antibiotic as his regular vet and baths with Duoxo (and I also used a povidone/iodine shampoo) to keep them under control after that. We had been to his regular vet at least 4 times and they never could get it under control.

True to his Copper self, he broke out of the kennel at the vet's the day after surgery to go visit all those lovely vet techs. One was very close working at a computer and he just went straight to her so he didn't have a chance to hurt himself.


----------



## GoldensGirl

If the dogs aren't on pain meds that knock them out, maybe they need a tranquilizer for a few days to help keep them calm. That's what we did with Joker. After the pain meds stopped, he was acepromazine (sp?) for a week or so after his splenectomy.

Good luck!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

That's a good idea, we will mention that to our vets tonight. Barns on Loxicom and Baytril already. Loxicom is a anti-inflamatory and Baytril is a antibiotic I think.


----------



## Jennifer1

Guinness is still on tramadol-but I've reduced his dose to the lower level now. Only 1 tab every 12hrs instead of 2 tabs every 6 hrs. I'm almost out of them, which is probably okay since I really don't think he needs them for pain anymore, but they do help with keeping him sleepy!
For the most part, I'm able to keep him quiet. He doesn't have access to the outdoors when I'm not home, and I have the coach cushions propped up so he can't get on the couch. Kenzie is locked in her crate. It's just that he'd really like to go back to walks/jumping on the couch/jumping on the bed again!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

I know what you mean about walks, jumping on the couch and bed lol. That's the problem we have with our Barn. He's just been asleep for the last three hours which is great. Sounds likt Guinness is doing just fine


----------



## Jennifer1

Guinness went back for a recheck today. He's doing great! His hematocrit is up to 35% so that's great! Still not actually normal for our altitude, I guess they prefer him to be up in the 40% range, but he's heading in the right direction and it just takes time to regenerate all the red cells.
He still has about 5 days left of being on restrictions but now that his numbers are better I can start taking him on short walks-he'll love that!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

That's brilliant news, I'm sure he will love walking again even short walks. Unless he's called Barney and sits down and refuses to turn home because the walk was too short lol.


----------



## HollyH

*This was the only positive Splenectomy site I found.*

My Pomeranian just went in for a splenectomy today after her spleen ruptured Thursday, and it made me so upset that I've been puking and shaking all day. She's my service dog so she means so much to me as a member of my family. We are hoping so much it is benign and she lives a long healthy life since she's only 6. All of these goldens on here seem to live long healthy lives I hope she does too.


----------



## rooroch

My Mother had her spleen taken out during the war when she was 14 due to a tumor. She is now 92!! I don't know if it is the same for dogs as for humans. Good luck.


----------

